# Heino Kaski



## yohji_nap

Here's a very obscure Finnish composer who apparently is only known in Finland. There's a small article about him on Wikipedia, which I had to create since it wasn't even there:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heino_Kaski

Youtube has a few of his piano pieces, usually in low quality sound. Here's my favorite, _Night by the Sea_:




And here it is performed by another pianist:





However, it seems that audiences prefer a very different piece, Pankakoski-Storm, energetic, Romantic brooding piano stuff:




There are many performances of this one on Youtube.

Here's a beautiful vocal piece for a change:





There are a few other pieces on Youtube, as well. If any of you would like to perform some of his music, I uploaded three piano works to sendspace - all I could find.
- _Kevataamu Caprilla _(Summer Morning at Capri): http://www.sendspace.com/file/h3iah0
- _Vuorenpeikkojen Iltasoitto _(Trolls Playing Taps): http://www.sendspace.com/file/zu2jkg
- _Yö meren rannalla _(Night by the Sea): http://www.sendspace.com/file/1shlkm

Are there any members here who know his music? Please post if you do


----------



## Herkku

As a Finn I'm familiar with Heino Kaski. I even practised the prelude Pankakoski years ago. Not that I had such nimble fingers as the pianist in the video clip.


----------

